# Surgical gloves seem to make the difference



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Fished last weekend and Saturday and didn't do very well. But I watched guys that I fished with (Ming Ming and Paul) who did pretty well right next to me.

Fished Sunday but this time I put on surgical gloves before I touched a lure or a bait. Caught 2 dozen perch, no hogs, but I did catch fish for a change on a day when a lot of guys got skunked.

My question is.....do any of you guys agree with the studies that say that the L-serine in our skin repels fish and some of us have more than others. And NO! I'm not fishing for excuses. I think over the last two years (and 20 years ago when my son wouldn't let me touch his equipment or bait..."They don't like the way you taste dad") I've proven that this works.

Any opinions?

Big Mike


----------



## HubbardOne (Jul 7, 2004)

I don't know about surgical gloves for general use, but I do make sure I'm wearing gloves whenever I touch my power auger - gas/exhaust have to repel fish.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm gonna say, purely coincedence. Anyone ever see that salmon fishing show where the captain was dipping the spoons and bait in all types of different "garbage", oil, gas, antifreeze, kool-aid, beer, rubbing alcohol, anything you could think of. It didn't matter, there was no difference in the amount of fish that hit "tainted" baits or "clean" baits. Really interesting show, I wish I could remember the name of it. With that being said,,I still try not to get "non-fishy" smelling stuff on my hands.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't know about gloves but I usually have a small spray bottle of fish attractor with me. Live bait or artifical- doesn't matter they all get a squirt. Swear by it now. Even on minnows I believe it helps. Just my .02.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I think trolling would be a little different than ice fishing, the fish hit out of a reflex action many times when the bait or lure is moving fast. A freind of mine always washes his hands with shaklee basic-H and swears by it when steelhead and walleye fishing. What did I hear one time, something like a dog can smell 100 times better than a human and a fish can smell 100 times better than a dog, who knows.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

ask fishtales, he knows a guy that couldn't catch a lick when others were catchin fish left and right, put on gloves, and tadaa, problem solved. I believe there might very well be something to it.

steve


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

I was fishing with a buddy using crickets one summer on Lake Templene in Michigan. We were gillin and not having much luck. We decided to change areas and Wes accidently knocked the gas can over and spilled the gas oil mix on the crickets. Killed them instantly. We both thought that the day was ruined, but decided to try them anyway. Low and behold, the smell didn't deter the fish at all and we both limited out on big gills. 

Since that time I have not worried about the smell of gas or oil on the lures or bait, but if you buy bait from a baitstore that doesn't wash out the skoal containers beware. Fish do not like wintergreen!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Many of the guys this year fishing Saginaw Bay are using WD-40 on the baits. They swear by it. I used it some and saw no difference so I stuck with no spray just because of the fumes in the shanty.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

I used to spray all my walleye trolling baits with wd-40, don't know if it helped as an attractor but it didn't bother the fish and kept my hooks from rusting. I do believe that a cover scent helps as would the gloves that leave no scent. I personally lean towards cover scents and leave scented baits in all the tackle boxes when stored.

Mike


----------



## EXITPUPIL (Jan 22, 2004)

There was a time WD 40 had cod liver oil as one of the ingredients I'm not so sure that it does now. The argument was that the cod liver oil helped as a fish attractant. Check the ingredients. I am also questioning weather this is a good environmental idea?


----------



## AutoModGod (Jan 14, 2003)

I would agree with the coincidence theory. A sample size of one does not a trend make.  

However, I always try to keep from getting anything smelly that I think might repel fish on my hands too. :lol:


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Start talking wd-40 and you'll get jumped on quickly for polluting our lakes.....just a friendly warning  (not that boat engines are any better)


----------



## FishMonger (Feb 9, 2005)

I've also heard of using Preparation H. It's supposed to have some kind of fish oil in it,although it has never seemed to make to make any difference one way or another any time I've tried it.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

engines aren't any better, but why put more in the lake than we need to? there are plenty enough organic scents out there that don't have any petroleum distillates in em that are made to use as an attractant.

steve


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

preparation H. whats next... perch milk.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I beleive it!

I'm not an icefisherman but here's my story: As a steelhead fisherman about 99% percent of the time I'm fishing with skein bags. I got fed up with dealing with the gooey mess while tying bags so I started wearing powder free latex gloves. It didn't take long to notice I was catching more fish. I keep a pretty detailed log and while I can't pin point the exact date I started using the gloves I do know the month and year. My hook up rate has more than tripled since. Numbers like that do not lie.

I think all too often we, as fishermen, undermind the importance of scent control. 

Scent-loc, it's not just for bow hunters anymore! :lol: 

Mitch


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Fishmonger, Were you putting it on the lures or the ROIDS? :lol:


----------



## FishMonger (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Bill B, I've never been that bad off but HMMMMMMM?  Just might come in handy!


----------



## FishMonger (Feb 9, 2005)

OH OH Iforgot my gloves already!


----------

